# Totally Strange Wedding Dresses



## Darla (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a start: totally strange wedding dresses


----------



## Anna (Oct 2, 2009)

if thats hot hi heres my boobs i dont know what is...


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 2, 2009)

i KNEW this was going to be posted. I cant believe that is for real.

This reminded me to go to All things heinous, trashy, and hilarious in weddings!. lol


----------



## jraci0025 (Oct 2, 2009)

Who would let their daughter get married with her hoots hangin out?? lol that is disgusting.


----------



## Darla (Oct 2, 2009)

here is another one


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 2, 2009)

this site should give you a giggle:

WEDINATOR – Trashing Your Special Day Is Our Prime Directive


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow how distastful. I'd be so embarrassed to be walked down the aisle like that.

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here is another onehttp://www.bestweekever.tv/bwe/image...ING%20GOWN.jpg

I remember this one. I think she was 17 or 18 getting married like that.


----------



## Darla (Oct 2, 2009)

-


----------



## Karren (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!!! Those are rather large!! I actually love the second photo.. I'd totally wear that but then again I'd wear almost anything once!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 2, 2009)

I cant believe these men would let these women get married in these horrible dresses lol So tacky !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow Id never in my life where something like that to my wedding. She looks so trashy. Whats she gonna tell her kids when they ask why she wore that on her wedding day?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2009)

Guess she wanted to show off what she paid for... *blink*


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 4, 2009)

Hearing how they jump out of airplanes and get married on the way down etc... nothing surprises me about people anymore.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 8, 2009)

Now that's just disturbing. I hope she didn't get married in a church!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh my...I would love to see everyone (including the priest) manage a straight face while talking to her. lol.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 8, 2009)

You know they're like strippers or something. I really hope they didn't have church weddings LoL AKWAAARD! And like Monet said, why would these men marry them? I mean, like the saying goes "Can't turn a ho into a housewife."


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 15, 2009)

Amazing, just amazing...


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, I can't get over that first dress. I wonder if she realized how she looked in it?


----------



## forevernars (Oct 27, 2009)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## sweet67 (Nov 10, 2009)

Your wedding day is suppose to be your special day and not the time to dress trashy. Save it for halloween.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^ LOL!!!

I kinda liked the black cake in the motor cycle weddings tho...


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 20, 2010)

strange...


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Shanki (Jul 29, 2010)

where do you keep finding pictures from my wedding?


----------

